# Why are INFPs such sexy little beasts?



## DayLightSun

I thought Wednesday could be my best friend, but shes wouldn't want to party with me.


----------



## Shai Gar

Beloved? Come snuggle at mine?


----------



## slightlybatty

.... what responce are you looking for...?


----------



## Nightriser

Shai Gar said:


> I was seven when I first saw Christina Ricci portray Wednesday Addams. I fell in love with her hard biting laconic homocidal nature.
> 
> INTPs appear sweet and vunerable, but their evil turns me on more than even INFPs if you could believe it.


But you can't beat the INTJ's evilness. 

You all might not believe this...I've never told anyone, but...I don't remember seeing the Addam's Family.


----------



## εmptε

slightlybatty said:


> .... what responce are you looking for...?


From the ISFP? A little crying about how they are not the ones stated in this thread, and that they are better then INFPs ... then you should stomp off like you're mad.


----------



## εmptε

Sifr said:


> But you can't beat the INTJ's evilness.


INTJ females are fucking fire hot, and I'm like wind. It's a love hate or Master Controller Vs Master Rebel relationship and that makes it worthwhile for both parties, + make up & angry sex is the best.


----------



## slightlybatty

Lykos said:


> From the ISFP? A little crying about how they are not the ones stated in this thread, and that they are better then INFPs ... then you should stomp off like you're mad.


:shocked::sad::crying::frustrating::angry:


----------



## Shai Gar

An ENTPs evil tops an INTJs evil.

I have it on blue ray. I've also got a projector in my room that hits the whiteboard on the wall. You can watch it in my bed if you want.
:crazy:


----------



## slightlybatty

lol. i still dont know how to respond...


----------



## εmptε

slightlybatty said:


> :shocked::sad::crying::frustrating::angry:


Damn ... my cat must be a ISFP because that about sums her up


----------



## Nightriser

Lykos said:


> From the ISFP? A little crying about how they are not the ones stated in this thread, and that they are better then INFPs ... then you should stomp off like you're mad.





slightlybatty said:


> :shocked::sad::crying::frustrating::angry:


There you go! Very good! You've got good marks!


----------



## slightlybatty

at lycos- iidk what your talking about... i was just living up to my personality type... lol...
i have an infp friend who is hott but the reason he is hott is becaus e he is smart and caring. but he is way out of my league.


----------



## Happy

I think its only attractive to a guy if a "girl" is an infp. haha. When guys are infp, they don't get much loving. :crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## de l'eau salée

Lance said:


> I think its only attractive to a guy if a "girl" is an infp. haha. When guys are infp, they don't get much loving. :crazy::crazy::crazy:


Agreed* :'(*


----------



## snail

I've had more INFP boyfriends than any other type and I give them a high satisfaction rating. Yes, it is the innocence and vulnerability, and yes, INFP eyes can be very seductive because of the depth and soulfulness.


----------



## de l'eau salée

snail said:


> I've had more INFP boyfriends than any other type and I give them a high satisfaction rating. Yes, it is the innocence and vulnerability, and yes, INFP eyes can be very seductive because of the depth and soulfulness.


That is nice to hear  If only INFP females were more common, though :'(
Sometimes it sucks to be rare. haha


----------



## DayLightSun

Second to a INTPer I have no soul.


----------



## snail

Are they really soulless? I guess it depends on the definition. If they do have souls, they certainly have a different "flavor," and aren't as sweet and gooey as the NF souls I'm accustomed to devouring. I wouldn't call them "soulless," though. Just a bit on the cold side: the difference between a refreshing glass of ice water, and a soothing cup of hot cocoa.


----------



## mcgooglian

I have no soul either, I'm just good at giving off the appearance of having one.


----------



## Nightriser

daylightsun said:


> Second to a INTPer I have no soul.


Mwahahaha, I am freee!


----------



## snail

I knew an ENFP once who had a theory about the T types lacking souls and being just "animated clay," but I think he was being a bit extreme. They have souls, but they tend to be bland or bitter. With a little salt, they can be delectable. I should make a cookbook. These people who say the Ts don't have souls just haven't been preparing them properly.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Give me a cruel and vile woman, and I will turn her INFP.. For a nominal fee, of course.:wink:


----------



## snail

Okay. I'd like to see you try to tame Daylightsun into behaving like an INFP. Even if you fail, it would be pretty sexy to watch.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

No, she is under my protection laws. :wink:


----------



## snail

Awwww..... :happy: That's so cuuuute!


----------



## Shai Gar

snail said:


> I knew an ENFP once who had a theory about the T types lacking souls and being just "animated clay," but I think he was being a bit extreme. They have souls, but they tend to be bland or bitter. With a little salt, they can be delectable. I should make a cookbook. These people who say the Ts don't have souls just haven't been preparing them properly.


Hmmm. Kinky, but you can eat me if you want.


----------



## εmptε

NephilimAzrael said:


> Give me a cruel and vile woman, and I will turn her INFP.. For a nominal fee, of course.:wink:


Now that's my kind of kinky .... I'll take two woman that think they can control me ...


----------



## RedForest

puhh, why are we so fucking sexy... good question. 
maybe for compensation of our desire to put ourselve to much down?


----------



## starri

This might be not 100% true, but judge for yourself. According to socionics:

Illusionary / Mirage 
Relations of Illusion occur between partners whose creative functions are the other partners' hidden agenda, but whose dual seeking functions are part of the id block of the other partner (SEE and SLI).

Relationships of Illusion often become quite close and are easy to begin because both individuals are able to communicate effectively with one another because partners share a preference for thinking, feeling, sensing, or intuiting.

Thats the type of relationship an ENTP has with an INFP. SO maybe thts why you like em:crazy:


----------



## DayLightSun

I like their vulnerability makes me feel like I can totally have my way. MWHAHAAHAHA


----------



## Shai Gar

What DaylightSun just said is why I love both INFPs and ENTJs


----------



## DayLightSun

Shai Gar said:


> What DaylightSun just said is why I love both INFPs and ENTJs


Mwhahahaha!


----------



## Jrquinlisk

daylightsun said:


> I like their vulnerability makes me feel like I can totally have my way. MWHAHAAHAHA


You wouldn't _really_ do anything to us.

...Would you?


----------



## DayLightSun

Jrquinlisk said:


> You wouldn't _really_ do anything to us.
> 
> ...Would you?


----------



## Franchesca

lol... INSP's are very hot hands down.


----------



## Tantive

We're sexy beasts? If so...you've got to introduce me to the people thinking that way, rawr.
:happy:


daylightsun said:


>


Now, what I believe is that the INFP will just play along...whichever the partner would prefer in the moment. We're very capable to crack the whip, if not psycologically so. Don't let yer guard down, or the roles get reversed in an instant 
RAWR!:laughing:


----------



## DayLightSun

Tantive said:


> We're sexy beasts? If so...you've got to introduce me to the people thinking that way, rawr.
> :happy:
> 
> 
> Now, what I believe is that the INFP will just play along...whichever the partner would prefer in the moment. We're very capable to crack the whip, if not psycologically so. Don't let yer guard down, or the roles get reversed in an instant
> RAWR!:laughing:


Ah yes! I do have experiences with INFP trying to crack the whip. It more like a Meow then a rawr.


----------



## moon

Do not be fooled by our tender encasing. We are fire inside, & you will get burned.


----------



## DayLightSun

Ou hit me once more. Make it harder this time. I want to feel it !:crazy:


----------



## INFPeter

Silhouetree said:


> Agreed* :'(*


I am an INFP guy and have absolutely no trouble attracting women. I have recently found that the best place to find compatible women that dig INFP males is spiritual gatherings! You have to genuinely be on the path for it to work though! It is actually a little bit of a problem now as I am getting distracted during meditation thinking about talking to the women after meditation!


----------



## PineCone

This INFP like xNTJs.


----------



## Stars

Why are we sexy? I'm not sure. You'll have to talk to snail, the queen hottie of INFPs, to determine that.


----------



## thehigher

....it seems like the only ones talking about how sexy infps are are.......infps


----------



## PineCone

Perhaps, but we didn't begin this conversation on our own...:laughing:


----------



## thehigher

PineCone said:


> Perhaps, but we didn't begin this conversation on our own...:laughing:


good point.....WOOO


----------



## Kokos

Life is too short to ask yourself if you are sexy or not. Take it for granted!!!


----------



## INFpharmacist

thehigher said:


> ....it seems like the only ones talking about how sexy infps are are.......infps


It's more like our confession; we know that we are, but we don't mean to be. 

Who will forgive us???


----------



## Bluebird

snail said:


> Guys tend to think I'm creepy because I get "too serious too fast," in one area while not being"fast" enough in another. I come across as prudish while talking about romantic notions of being together forever, and when I attempt to probe deeply to determine compatibility as I expect it to apply over time in various situations, the man will sometimes feel like I am trying to force a commitment before he is fully decided about me. For me, a relationship is not a casual thing. If I want to be with someone, it is because I am considering that person for marriage. I don't believe in physical intimacy unless there is an equal or greater degree of psychological intimacy already present. I think it might be worse for me, being an INFP female, because men are naturally more likely to think of relationships recreationally and push for physical intimacy before it is warranted while considering my push for psychological intimacy overwhelming. Then, I get lumped in with the stereotype of the frigid girl who wants to trap a man into marriage, when I am actually very sexually responsive under the right conditions and would prefer a marriage in which the other person would feel comfortable and happy instead of confined.


ooo no.... that's what i did... but the problem is I wouldn't change though since casual relationships would seriouly break my heart.... and I think people might have misunderstood my meaning of 'commitment', what I am really looking for is a soulmate who wouldn' suddenly disappear one day and will always be there for me.. I guess I shouldn't fall for esxps anymore... too risky for me...:sad:


----------



## Tridentus

Shai Gar said:


> Utterly delicious eyes. I like to lick the tears from their eyes when they cry. So salty and sweet it's like a sexual pretzel.


*makes face which says "i cant quite believe what i just read"*


----------



## amanda32

I was out with a guy friend of mine at the pub and he just kept telling me how "sexy" I was ALL night. 
I tried to correct him a few times and set him on the right path -- but he refused and then finally threw up his hands in exasperation and said, "and it's like you don't even know it! It confuses me!"
I would've thought it was a line but he was so darn sincere! Bless his heart.


----------



## explorer

The thing about INFPs is that... we are not obsessed about being "sexy" or not....


----------



## Tkae

explorer said:


> The thing about INFPs is that... we are not obsessed about being "sexy" or not....


I don't think I am, and I really don't try to be.

This is the first I'm hearing of it other than that other thread


----------



## Rogue Eagle

it's because we're all mysterious.


----------



## Moby

mcgooglian said:


> I don't know, I think I may give them some competition. :tongue:


Hah! Right. A mechanic says this thing. Hey look, it's a polaxial transmognafier. Go dissect it for 4 hours. Come back when you've mastered it. Oh yeah, that's how I like those bolts tightened baby!

I'm just kidding with you.

But I agree with the poster of this thread. I am mortally attracted to INFPs. They will be the death of me. It's like taking a bacon-wrapped steak and dangling it in front of a grizzly bear. What the hell do you think would happen when you put a confidant, social ENFP together with a questing INFP and her strong introverted, feeler-based core. The very core we ENFPs strive to keep in touch with in our lives as it is our secondary matrix?

Sparks fly is what happens. 

Plus I know when you guys love me, you La-UV me!


----------



## dream on

Moby said:


> I am mortally attracted to INFPs. They will be the death of me. It's like taking a bacon-wrapped steak and dangling it in front of a grizzly bear. What the hell do you think would happen when you put a confidant, social ENFP together with a questing INFP and her strong introverted, feeler-based core. The very core we ENFPs strive to keep in touch with in our lives as it is our secondary matrix?
> 
> Sparks fly is what happens.
> 
> Plus I know when you guys love me, you La-UV me!


Yes, but what happens after that is my question? I have felt the sparks but I can´t really handle it... It is too much. I mean it is a wonderful feeling, but what am I supposed to do with it? I am so shy and quiet and to meet an energetic bubbly ENFP is overwhelming... It is hard meeting "in the middle" between the extroversion and the introversion... It is like the ENFP goes to one extreme and I go to the other when we meet. I am interested in an ENFP guy and have told him so, but I back off because I can´t understand what is happening and I am afraid to show him my feelings. He seems to be into me, but says he is not interested. So I don´t believe in my gut feelings anymore... I hate this. I have fooled myself into believing he felt the same, but he says doesn´t at all. My new years resolution is to not think about this anymore, I think it is doomed... Nothing has happened for the last two years exept for those sparks flying when we meet...


----------



## cbelle

We are not obsessed about being sexy at all. We just are. We are The Definition of Sexiness.


----------



## Moby

dream on said:


> I am interested in an ENFP guy and have told him so, but I back off because I can´t understand what is happening and I am afraid to show him my feelings.
> 
> He seems to be into me, but says he is not interested


Yeah that's a problem. You guys have such strong feelings and it's tough for introverts to make any initiative. What I can say is I as an ENFP, hard as it is, needs the INFP to make that initiative sometime. It's just that if my prized intuition doesn't go off that you guys like me, then I won't pursue it myself. Even my intuition is wrong (very rarely).

The second part I quoted, I separated for a reason and I apologize on behalf of ENFPs. We seem to be "into" everyone. Both romantic interests and friends. Everyone seems to get captivated by us and think we like you or want to be with some of you, frankly, more then we actually do. But I could understand if you felt "led on" and I hope he didn't purposefully do that.


----------



## dream on

Moby said:


> The second part I quoted, I separated for a reason and I apologize on behalf of ENFPs. We seem to be "into" everyone. Both romantic interests and friends. Everyone seems to get captivated by us and think we like you or want to be with some of you, frankly, more then we actually do. But I could understand if you felt "led on" and I hope he didn't purposefully do that.


I see what you mean. But I have watched him interacting with other girls and friends of his and I think he is "worse" with me and I thought he was more into me than into everybody else. He truly looks happy when he sees me. And it was two years ago that I told him I was interested. Maybe he just likes my personality and the fact that I seem to get him. He can´t stop himself and keep smiling at me. Why doesn´t he talk to me, he just keeps staring...

The thing is I think he is disguising his interest in me, pretending to be into everybody and is leading me on to get an ego boost or whatever. I also think he is as scared of me as I am of him. But he won´t admit to it, even to himself I think.

I am so tired of the whole thing so I wrote to him and asked him not to look at me as he does, if he doesn´t want anything to do with me. He answered that it is up to him to look at whoever he wants to in any way he wants to. I answered back that I think it is hurtful since he already knows I was interested in him. He actually was a little upset and answered me that he usually never gets criticism like that and that he didn´t need any advise... Since I have felt he is manipulating me I had written him some examples when I have felt he was showing interest in me and gave him the advice not to look deeply into someones eyes and give response when I took the intitiative (and he almost kissed me). He was friendly enough though to say he was sorry and that he didn´t mean anything with his looks and that he would like it if I didn´t feel awkward when meeting him and that I would talk to him.

I still don´t get it...


----------



## Mikbert

dream on said:


> I see what you mean. But I have watched him interacting with other girls and friends of his and I think he is "worse" with me and I thought he was more into me than into everybody else. He truly looks happy when he sees me. And it was two years ago that I told him I was interested. Maybe he just likes my personality and the fact that I seem to get him. He can´t stop himself and keep smiling at me. Why doesn´t he talk to me, he just keeps staring...
> 
> The thing is I think he is disguising his interest in me, pretending to be into everybody and is leading me on to get an ego boost or whatever. I also think he is as scared of me as I am of him. But he won´t admit to it, even to himself I think.
> 
> I am so tired of the whole thing so I wrote to him and asked him not to look at me as he does, if he doesn´t want anything to do with me. He answered that it is up to him to look at whoever he wants to in any way he wants to. I answered back that I think it is hurtful since he already knows I was interested in him. He actually was a little upset and answered me that he usually never gets criticism like that and that he didn´t need any advise... Since I have felt he is manipulating me I had written him some examples when I have felt he was showing interest in me and gave him the advice not to look deeply into someones eyes and give response when I took the intitiative (and he almost kissed me). He was friendly enough though to say he was sorry and that he didn´t mean anything with his looks and that he would like it if I didn´t feel awkward when meeting him and that I would talk to him.
> 
> I still don´t get it...




Sounds like a great guy..........




Not.


----------



## dream on

Mikbert said:


> Sounds like a great guy..........
> 
> Not.


Rationally I think he is not treating me very well but I have difficulties letting go of my feelings for him. I must be an idiot who is attracted to arrogant guys... But this guy seems to be a serious person who is very nice to his friends and I know they really like him and also he has good relations with his family. But he acts like an immature a-hole when it comes to girls... He has always been friendly to me in a serious way but as soon as he seems to feel anything he goes into extreme flirt mode and wants to be in control. He has probably got the most difficult personality I have ever met and he is very intelligent. Why do I want him? The thing is I outsmarted his tactics the first time we met. I should probably not have done that... Our games started the whole thing...but he laughed when he found out and we had fun together teasing each other. But neither of us is willing to let the guard down...We almost did once, but were interrupted. 

And even if I don´t act like he does, I find a similar core in him, like he also is having a hard time trusting people to get close to and understand him. I hoped we could help and open up to each other... Yeah, right...

Does he find INFPs to be sexy little beasts and just want to have some fun? Maybe I should try to stop overanalyze what happened and accept the fact that he doesn´t want anything from me. He was curious of me. He just wanted to push my buttons and watch my reactions...


----------



## ThatGuy01

god i was hoping a chick started this thread....!#$% wouldve been a first!


----------



## Moby

dream on said:


> I must be an idiot who is attracted to arrogant guys...
> 
> Maybe I should try to stop overanalyze what happened and accept the fact that he doesn´t want anything from me. He was curious of me. He just wanted to push my buttons and watch my reactions...


Answer to the first part of the quote:

Yes, but then again you're probably a member of 70% or so of girls I know. I'm not being sexist, but women love confidence and what is arrogance if not an overabundance of confidence? Hey too much ice cream is bad, but sometimes we still can't help ourselves to huge helping.

Unfortunately, unlike in the centuries prior, I think the 21st century calls for women to be attracted to nicer, less assertive guys. The techies that end up being CEOs, the good/caring guys. Except women still feel the primal urge for the protector and warrior. I'm pretty sure those guys had arrogance.


Answer to the second part of the quote:

Absolutely your should give up, because I know how ENFP guys feel in that situation. We don't see it as big of a deal as you do.

Look, here's the deal. I'm a really confidant ENFP and when I meet a new potentially exciting girl I "...push buttons and watch reactions" too just like your ENFP friend. 

I've had some pretty messy stories when the girls are attracted and I find out they're not Christians, because for all my big liberal talk, my faith is important to me and I refuse to date non-Christians. Girls feel led on when I find that out and suddenly lose interest, and you know what? They were. Right until the moment the big red flag popped up.

Maybe something else came up and some kind of red flag just popped up for him?


----------



## dream on

Moby said:


> Maybe something else came up and some kind of red flag just popped up for him?


It was my big red flag that popped up telling me I´m insane trying to understand and get together with this guy. Last time I met him I realised that I really don´t trust him and I was cool enough to not let him get under my skin. He still tried to push buttons, staring and grinning at me. When he got a different and neutral reaction from me he seemed puzzled and wasn´t the bubbly ENFP anymore that evening at the party. AND he seemed annoyed with me AND he "accidently" bumped into me when walking past me and there was a lot of space around me... I think he was provocing me but I ignored him. He didn´t talk to me either.. Strange behaviour... 

I will stop analyzing but I am so frustrated...


----------



## gee8648

I'm sexy? You sure you got the right guy?


----------



## Metatron

ThatGuy01 said:


> god i was hoping a chick started this thread....!#$% wouldve been a first!


Indeed, as an introverted restless 6'5" guy you're just putting the girls off (as opposed to the supposed "cuteness" in females of the same type). Or at least that's my experience. :happy:


----------



## Moby

dream on said:


> When he got a different and neutral reaction from me he seemed puzzled and wasn´t the bubbly ENFP anymore that evening at the party. AND he seemed annoyed with me AND he "accidently" bumped into me when walking past me and there was a lot of space around me... I think he was provocing me but I ignored him. He didn´t talk to me either.. Strange behaviour...
> 
> I will stop analyzing but I am so frustrated...


Bingo! Alert. Do me a favour Dream On, hear alarm bells in your head right now. Imagine a big siren going off.

On the sticky postings on these very forums about the nature of the ENFP will tell you that a poorly functioning ENFP who has moved to the dark side will use manipulation and their charms to lead on or hurt others, and do this CONSCIOUSLY. 

That is what this ENFP is doing to you. Honestly, when I look at my self no other personality scares me more then if I went evil. People like us and we don't know why we deserve it. That kind of social power should be feared, and never abused. If the guy you know is doing that. Run, run for the hills.


----------



## murderegina

Just jumping on in here..He's right. An unhealthy ENFP can easily manipulate and hurt an INFP. Manipulation is about control and if your sensitive INFP-self is easily affected...and obsessing over it, which in turn, is what the unhealthiness feeds on. So do yourself a favor, and don't pay attention to it. After all, sometimes thats the only thing you can do. Keep in mind, in every situation where someone seems to be compromising any part of your happiness, don't compromise with them. :happy:


----------



## dream on

Moby said:


> Bingo! Alert. Do me a favour Dream On, hear alarm bells in your head right now. Imagine a big siren going off.
> 
> On the sticky postings on these very forums about the nature of the ENFP will tell you that a poorly functioning ENFP who has moved to the dark side will use manipulation and their charms to lead on or hurt others, and do this CONSCIOUSLY.
> 
> That is what this ENFP is doing to you. Honestly, when I look at my self no other personality scares me more then if I went evil. People like us and we don't know why we deserve it. That kind of social power should be feared, and never abused. If the guy you know is doing that. Run, run for the hills.


I really really need to hear this from others. That my gut instincts and feelings are correct. My problem is that I feel everything and pick up on such things like manipulation, but of course I am affected by the charms as well. I had not even heard about ENFPs or poorly functioning ones, when I met him, but I could feel it and handle it anyway. Well I outsmarted his tactics but he got to me anyway... Making me feel attracted or whatever. I am not saying it was just him that flirted and it was all his fault but he got to me...

I am an INFP and a social worker and it is like I am flypaper to problems... AND I am drawn to it myself. I like helping people and I feel their pain but end up feeling and thinking too much about THEM. That is why I am obsessing and analyzing and want to solve the problems, because often I truly want to and think I can help. I end up getting hurt in the process though... Stupid...

But I have become better at taking care of myself. I have told this guy what I truly feel and what I think have happened between us and that I was hurt by the way he acted. I stopped internalising everything and now I feel more free. I can only consider dating him if he is truthful and open with his feelings. No more manipulation.


----------



## Mikbert

dream on said:


> I really really need to hear this from others. That my gut instincts and feelings are correct. My problem is that I feel everything and pick up on such things like manipulation, but of course I am affected by the charms as well. I had not even heard about ENFPs or poorly functioning ones, when I met him, but I could feel it and handle it anyway. Well I outsmarted his tactics but he got to me anyway... Making me feel attracted or whatever. I am not saying it was just him that flirted and it was all his fault but he got to me...
> 
> I am an INFP and a social worker and it is like I am flypaper to problems... AND I am drawn to it myself. I like helping people and I feel their pain but end up feeling and thinking too much about THEM. That is why I am obsessing and analyzing and want to solve the problems, because often I truly want to and think I can help. I end up getting hurt in the process though... Stupid...
> 
> But I have become better at taking care of myself. I have told this guy what I truly feel and what I think have happened between us and that I was hurt by the way he acted. I stopped internalising everything and now I feel more free. I can only consider dating him if he is truthful and open with his feelings. No more manipulation.




Yeah, ok I'mma give it to ya:

This guy shows *MULTIPLE* signs of abusive behavior and going into a relationship with him is not the best thing... Atleast for you...


Buuut, if that's what you're looking for in a relationship then go right ahead.


Otherwise; lose this bastard immediately, sever all contact with him and just go on and live your life.


----------



## cardinalfire

Trope said:


> Total INFP. 'Nuff said.


I wondered how long it was going to be before someone actually posted a photo or image. Surely this is the easiest way to solve all this talk of sexiness? GET SOME IMAGES ON HERE PEOPLE !:laughing: Or post up your sexiest person of the opposite sex for each type (if you can) and then we'll have a look.

Also Trope, I posted Bella in the 'Eye Candy thread', so we are definitely on the same wave length here. 



Kokos said:


> Life is too short to ask yourself if you are sexy or not. Take it for granted!!!


Yeah thats great advice, I just assume I am too :happy:



explorer said:


> The thing about INFPs is that... we are not obsessed about being "sexy" or not....


I agree with that, that is so how an INFP comes across to me...



Rogue Eagle said:


> it's because we're all mysterious.


... and that.

INFPs just seem so adorable, particularly when given the physique akin to the image above. It's almost as if I could be equally happy holding them in my arms, or making love to them. As if either is just as good as the other really. INFPs, seems so adorably sexy, not hot sexy; does that make sense? Like the normal 'attractive' woman type like Angelina Jolie or Megan Fox = they are HOT sexy. Kristen Stewart (is that her name? I just call her the girl from twilight) and INFPs = adorable sexy. Thats how it works in my mind, does anyone else follow this reasoning of mine?

Oh yeah, and images people! lets get some images up here.

I am just using that as an excuse to start an INFP specific eye candy thread. hhm...


----------



## Tkae

This thread has officially gone to hell, and I wash my hands of it.


----------



## dream on

Tkae said:


> This thread has officially gone to hell, and I wash my hands of it.


Thanks for the lovely post, you really made this thread so much better.


----------



## Tridentus

dream on said:


> I really really need to hear this from others. That my gut instincts and feelings are correct. My problem is that I feel everything and pick up on such things like manipulation, but of course I am affected by the charms as well. I had not even heard about ENFPs or poorly functioning ones, when I met him, but I could feel it and handle it anyway. Well I outsmarted his tactics but he got to me anyway... Making me feel attracted or whatever. I am not saying it was just him that flirted and it was all his fault but he got to me...
> 
> I am an INFP and a social worker and it is like I am flypaper to problems... AND I am drawn to it myself. I like helping people and I feel their pain but end up feeling and thinking too much about THEM. That is why I am obsessing and analyzing and want to solve the problems, because often I truly want to and think I can help. I end up getting hurt in the process though... Stupid...
> 
> But I have become better at taking care of myself. I have told this guy what I truly feel and what I think have happened between us and that I was hurt by the way he acted. I stopped internalising everything and now I feel more free. I can only consider dating him if he is truthful and open with his feelings. No more manipulation.


reading your posts that guy sounds a lot like i've acted in the past. i'd just say since you came onto the ENFP forum and asked for help, trust our answers, moby's posts are on the money. i've grown up from being manipulative long ago, but i can still be insensitive.

thing is every ENFP feels the splitting force that is half of him wanting to adhere to his morals and be good, and half of him wanting to have fun; which is when INFPs in particular can get hurt. we KNOW how to get girls to like us, especially INFPs- we know how to make you feel special. on top of that i've naively led on girls in the past who were my friends and been confused when they came onto me, and occasionally ill decide in a flash moment that i didn't want a girl i was after anymore for tiny reasons, and ill sense her looking at me all hurt and confused out of the corner of my eye when i stop. the problem is that i see it as a small deal- we weren't REALLY dating, and i don't feel as strongly about it even when i like the girl, cos i know ill eventually meet another cute brunette INFP/INFJ or whatever and ill always be able to charm them.

id move on.. just ignore him, he's not worth your time. even if he does decide to grow up and be genuine, from what i know of INFPs, even though you fancy him you'll never be able to trust him.


----------



## dream on

Tridentus said:


> reading your posts that guy sounds a lot like i've acted in the past. i'd just say since you came onto the ENFP forum and asked for help, trust our answers, moby's posts are on the money. i've grown up from being manipulative long ago, but i can still be insensitive.
> 
> thing is every ENFP feels the splitting force that is half of him wanting to adhere to his morals and be good, and half of him wanting to have fun; which is when INFPs in particular can get hurt. we KNOW how to get girls to like us, especially INFPs- we know how to make you feel special. on top of that i've naively led on girls in the past who were my friends and been confused when they came onto me, and occasionally ill decide in a flash moment that i didn't want a girl i was after anymore for tiny reasons, and ill sense her looking at me all hurt and confused out of the corner of my eye when i stop. the problem is that i see it as a small deal- we weren't REALLY dating, and i don't feel as strongly about it even when i like the girl, cos i know ill eventually meet another cute brunette INFP/INFJ or whatever and ill always be able to charm them.
> 
> id move on.. just ignore him, he's not worth your time. even if he does decide to grow up and be genuine, from what i know of INFPs, even though you fancy him you'll never be able to trust him.


I trust your ENFP answers and I trust my own feelings. I have ignored him and I have said I will move on and won´t think of him anymore. I don´t trust him because he is inconsistent. He is showing two very extreme sides to his personality. The genuinly interested and embarrassed look on his face when I pay attention to him and what he is saying and the manipulative look, which I think partly is a defense mechanism to whatever he is feeling when it comes to me. I don´t think he knows how to handle me and that is why he is making everything to be about me so he doesn´t have to feel anything. In his mind it is only I who is attracted and want HIM and that is only I who feel insecure not HIM. That makes it easier for him to deal with the sparks flying or if it´s just me making him feel awkward. But I don´t want someone who is just playing with me. Last time when we met and we looked into each others eyes he had a sincere and genuine look in his eyes, but since he has been behaving so strangly I could´t bring myself to trust him enough for anything more than perhaps a friendship. He is a friend of a friend of mine.

I probably shouldn´t post anything more on this thread... Though I think it has very much to do with the nature of being an INFP (and perhaps why others see us as sexy little beasts) and how we react when others make us feel special, I problably have gone too far astray from the original topic...


----------



## Tkae

dream on said:


> Thanks for the lovely post, you really made this thread so much better.


Hey now, I'm not the one who posted the Twilight girl's ugly mug all over the thread.

I _tried_ to get it banned, but I met too much opposition!

And now look! Twi-girl's face is stinking up the INFP forum!

... :tongue:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

After much heavy thought I've come to the conclusion that it's because we can talk to goblins.


----------



## Who

I feel like such a pervert. I keep reading the topic title as "Why are INFPs such sexy little breasts?":blushed:


----------



## gee8648

Surreal Breakfast said:


> After much heavy thought I've come to the conclusion that it's because we can talk to goblins.


Yes and such few people realize this. It really is the best kept INFP secret.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

gee8648 said:


> Yes and such few people realize this. It really is the best kept INFP secret.


Yeah, it's so great being an INFP because we all seem to understand each other, or should I say, we understand Goblinguistics.
Gurgglo olgglo thlagglo gjwar-gglo.


----------



## gee8648

Surreal Breakfast said:


> Gurgglo olgglo thlagglo gjwar-gglo.


Ahahahahaha So true!

Groggerlo gurgg gro oggler googer gruggu groggol! :wink:

And before you ask: yes she totally did! roud:


----------



## I love rocks

Shai Gar said:


> Utterly delicious eyes. I like to lick the tears from their eyes when they cry. So salty and sweet it's like a sexual pretzel.
> 
> I think it's the appearance of vulnerability that makes me attracted.


Now that's creepy.


----------



## sibowittz

People, (guys and girls) always tell me that they have no idea why they are attracted to me, but they just feel like I have an aura or something that just draws them in. It makes me feel like an alien! But it is flattering.:blushed: I also get a lot of comments from the guys that like me saying that they like the fact that I seem vulnerable. Which I guess is a little flattering as well. :laughing:


----------



## dhawktx

INFP girls are sexy because they spend more time in their heads than other girls, and that's where sexy happens, between your ears. Everything else is just hydraulics and friction.


----------



## rowingineden

dhawktx said:


> INFP girls are sexy because they spend more time in their heads than other girls, and that's where sexy happens, between your ears. Everything else is just hydraulics and friction.


Well, oral happens between your ears, too, technically speaking, and that, too, is hydraulics and friction... :mellow:


----------



## dhawktx

rowingineden said:


> Well, oral happens between your ears, too, technically speaking, and that, too, is hydraulics and friction... :mellow:


Such a GUY response, LOL! MY oral happens between my legs, thank you very much!

Oh, and I'm such a noob, what's an Enneagram Tritype? I understand I'm a 7 that goes to 1 or 5 depending, but WTF is 9w1 sx? Have to go read up more on it I guess...*wanders off to look it up!*


----------



## rowingineden

dhawktx said:


> Such a GUY response, LOL! MY oral happens between my legs, thank you very much!


Ha. Well, my brain is half masculine, so I suppose that's to be expected. *Sigh* I have had nothing occurring between my legs which was very exciting in quite some time. Stupid frakking standards - I really wish I could just allow myself to score without Fi cuntblocking me.


----------



## AliSquirrel

Any Firefly fans here? Inarra is an INFP. Of course we are sexy!
Google Image Result for http://rpggamer.org/uploaded_images/InaraSerra08.jpg


----------



## dhawktx

rowingineden said:


> Ha. Well, my brain is half masculine, so I suppose that's to be expected. *Sigh* I have had nothing occurring between my legs which was very exciting in quite some time. Stupid frakking standards - I really wish I could just allow myself to score without Fi cuntblocking me.


That's why God made Batteries, Luv, not that they're needed, just makes less mileage on the wrist.


----------



## rowingineden

dhawktx said:


> That's why God made Batteries, Luv, not that they're needed, just makes less mileage on the wrist.


Unfortunately I'm overly sensitive so I can't really stand anything other than at most my own fingers or with someone else, their tongue (unless I actively use relaxation techniques, and then I can take a finger). :crazy: :shocked: Hypersensitivity sucks.


----------



## dhawktx

rowingineden said:


> Unfortunately I'm overly sensitive so I can't really stand anything other than at most my own fingers or with someone else, their tongue (unless I actively use relaxation techniques, and then I can take a finger). :crazy: :shocked: Hypersensitivity sucks.


Gawd I know what you mean. When I'm doing myself I can control the stimulation and stop when I'M done. Partners think that unless you're comatose and in need of pain pills when they're done, you aren't done enough.


----------



## rowingineden

dhawktx said:


> Gawd I know what you mean. When I'm doing myself I can control the stimulation and stop when I'M done. Partners think that unless you're comatose and in need of pain pills when they're done, you aren't done enough.


That sounds horrible. My only sexual partner thus far was just hesitant and timid and ashamed of anything having to do with sexuality, so I was having to accommodate for her anxiety while dealing with my own hypersensitivity, and it was... really quite awful. :crazy:


----------



## Calypso

Shai Gar said:


> I think it's the appearance of vulnerability that makes me attracted.



It is obviously that. We are all like a ying-yang, always swinging from one side to the other. IT seems that we are vulnerable from one side but then you discover that we are not. We've got the good and the evil in our inside and a constant battle of both of them in our minds. Our duality can make us look mysterious and probably others might find sexy to attempt to solve the enigma.

And also because we are as cute as a little kitty but you don't even know that you are actually entering Medusa Cave :tongue::crazy:


----------



## Sily

Because we are naked.










Emotionally naked & honest, I mean. :crazy:


----------

